# Anyone here still using a Logitech G15 ( from 2005 )



## JRMBelgium (May 16, 2018)

After 13 years, I still don't feel the need of replacing this keyboard.
Not only does everything still work ( display, background lights, usb hub, function keys, etc... ) but after 13 years this keyboard is still supported by Logitech.
Modern software like GPU-Z, CPU-Z, MSI Afterburner still support this display.

I'm just amazed by a peace of hardware that still works ans still gets software updates after 13 years.

This is how I configured mine:


----------



## Kursah (May 16, 2018)

Using a G15v2 I purchased used off of eBay around 2009 iirc. Still works good but has a lot of visible wear and tear. LCD still works perfectly though!


----------



## R-T-B (May 16, 2018)

My friend got one of those for gaming in his college years on my recomendation.

Last I saw it, his dad had inherited it, and was trying to figure out the display, looking confused.  Still worked though.  Good stuff.


----------



## Ripper3 (May 16, 2018)

Never could afford the g15, always wanted it, but I did have an MX510 (less popular than mx518, just as good), and still use my G5 v1 as my daily driver. Better than any cheap mouse I have to use. Nearly cried when it seemed to stop working one day.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 16, 2018)

I still have my G15, but it got replaced when I got a G510s.  I held out on replacing the G510 for a very very long time because I thought I would miss the LCD.  But then I got sent a mechanical keyboard for free and started using it.  I realized I wouldn't really miss the screen, and it was really just a novelty, and I absolutely loved the way mechanical keyboards felt while typing.  So now both my G15 and G510s sit in the closet on a shelf collection dust.


----------



## Easo (May 16, 2018)

Was always my dream to have it... Now I can have it, but too late for that. :/


----------



## biowiet (May 16, 2018)

Yours is with 18 macro keys, I've got the one with shy 6, but believe me I loved it very much... countless and various liquid spill accidents during the years destroyed the rubber so bad it has crumbled to dust at some parts. Sadly there was/is lack of decent alternatives and then I wanted mechanic at the first place so to replace the lcd display I bought a cheap android that gave me also some control over things besides the regular feedback, even wireless. But still sometimes I think I should get a rubber dome replacement for the G15 because it's definitely a nice piece of hardware. ^^


----------



## user33331 (May 17, 2018)

I still use my Logitech MX3100 bought 2005 . Bundled laser mouse broke of due to switch wear on MB1 but keyboard is fine and working.


----------



## R00kie (May 22, 2018)

I believe one of my mates had one back in 2007, probably still does, but he never managed to get the display to work, either it was damaged internally, or didn't have any drivers for it.


----------



## JalleR (May 22, 2018)

yes... or my wife has it now, i got a good deal on a used G19 1 year ago and is using that,
The Backlight in the keys is has died in one side and is really dimm in the other, so im going to take it apart and change the LED but that is all the rest works like it was new 

If you want a Grate program for the Display i have been using barloggg's  http://www.g15-applets.de/barlogggs-g15g19-applet-ver-60--bga-v-7-t4799-30.html
It can combine alot of data on one screen.


----------



## alf (Jan 28, 2019)

Hallo,
to day i buy one G19.
i have some programs for my old g15 but my g19 have a other display.
the forum from lcdhype, g15-applets are down and so i can not find add for my g19 dispaly.

have anywhere programs or app for the g19, i am verry interest to a applet for weather, sound visualiziation, teamspeak, windows mediaplayer.
for system information, i have aida64


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Jan 28, 2019)

Still got my G15 also,  most be going on 7 or 8 years. Still looks and feels the same as the day I unboxed it.

Only odd thing is now using it alongside a G610 Red switch keyboard, key strokes feel quite different.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 28, 2019)

Technically on my “third” G15, G19 and G19s. I don’t know what I’ll do if I lose those one. Lost the G15 because I tore the LCD ribbon cleaning it. First G19 lost to a spill. MUST have AIDA!


----------



## JRMBelgium (Jan 28, 2019)

alf said:


> Hallo,
> to day i buy one G19.
> i have some programs for my old g15 but my g19 have a other display.
> the forum from lcdhype, g15-applets are down and so i can not find add for my g19 dispaly.
> ...



Teamspeak should work with the provided plug-in. Windows media player works by default on Logitech driver.


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 29, 2019)

Have the G19 ... 6 years ... the only thing that I dislike about it is with the LCD i can take it apart and put it in the dishwasher.

And yes, it was a thing 

https://www.howtogeek.com/65915/how...eyboard-in-the-dishwasher-without-ruining-it/


----------



## JRMBelgium (Feb 20, 2019)

3 more months and we have our 14 year anniversary


----------



## freeagent (Feb 20, 2019)

I’m still using mine, had it for about 13 years now. I was using my G5 up until last winter. It would double click all the time, very annoying. My brother gave me a zowie mouse that was brand new. It’s starting to double click now too. Sure don’t make em like they used to


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 20, 2019)

I still have mine, I purchased it at a going out of business sale at compusa.  I used to run the CPU & Memory usage app but after the 8600k build I just use the clock app.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 20, 2019)

I kinda still have both G15 (original) and MX5000.
G15 is still chugging away in my brother's PC, while MX5000 is in my stepdad's PC. 
G15 was my favorite board, but I no longer have space for a full-sized KB on my desk. Currently stuck with modded Zalman ZM-K500, but as soon as I move to my new apartment I'm taking my G15 back.
MX5000 was really cool, cause it worked even on PS3 running Yellow Dog Linux.


----------



## denrick (Jul 16, 2019)

I still have my G15. It still works though I don't use it since I have a Corsair now.


----------



## JalleR (Jul 16, 2019)

Still have min original G15 specially imported from Sweden because Logitech didn't thought that there was enough Danes that wanted one (½ ish a year later they mad one  ), my wife inherited it when i got a G19 but sadly there was a spill in it 2 years ago, so it is taken apart and is now in a box waiting for me to put it together again 

The only issue my G15 had was the Backlight of the Keys was fading.


----------



## LindemanT (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi there. I just found my dad's old G15. Looking to use it- anyone know where I can get 2 keys? It's working perfectly but missing the shift and cntrl key on the left side. I've been on google- this is the only thread that really popped up.

Thank you


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 22, 2019)

i had a G15 i had a G19 ... sold the G19 got various mechanical keyboard until i did find the "best" for me in the form of a GMMK TKL didn't look back (replaced the G15/19 screen with a Shield Tablet with related softwares for monitoring from MSI and various developer that did an awesome work for that ) 

nonetheless i still have and keep my original G15 



LindemanT said:


> Hi there. I just found my dad's old G15. Looking to use it- anyone know where I can get 2 keys? It's working perfectly but missing the shift and cntrl key on the left side. I've been on google- this is the only thread that really popped up.
> 
> Thank you


aside seeking for a used one and take the missing key from it ... i doubt you will get much success (i let down replacing my space key which has a little deformation due to a burn  )


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 22, 2019)

I have G510 and I cannot buy another keyboard without an LCD screen. I was hoping that Logitech would release an update hat is mechanical and LED. That is probably in that same dreamland as affrodable 4TB SSDs.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 22, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I was hoping that Logitech would release an update hat is mechanical and LED. That is probably in that same dreamland as affordable 4TB SSDs.


if they did one and with modular switches ... i would be on cloud 9 ... 

and seconded for affordable 4TB SSDs ... i need some ... c'mon let's go on a unicorn hunt tro see if we can get some


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 23, 2019)

I had a good old G15 back in the day. I used the display to show Battlefield 2 stats while in game. I would definitely purchase a remastered Mechanical G15 with a color LCD screen. Get me away from these crappy Corsair K series and their awful ICUE software.....Do it Logitech.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 23, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> if they did one and with modular switches ... i would be on cloud 9 ...
> 
> and seconded for affordable 4TB SSDs ... i need some ... c'mon let's go on a unicorn hunt tro see if we can get some



It really makes no sense to me why Logitech is not releasing an update to the G series keyboards. They were popular in their day and they still support the boards through software.


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 23, 2019)

I have seen the G19s .... for $500+ .... I did just replace a $125 moouse with aMX518 re-issue...... took a while to get used to the smaller size and weight ...,and it's not $30 anymore but still a  fine mouse.

Logitech had an initiative (ARX) where they were going to replace the LCD with your cell phone.  1st issue was perty mediocre but surprised that they didn't improve on it.

I play an MMO (Saga of Ryzom) that's been around for 15 years and much of the IG feature are based upon WebIG.  I had created a bunch of game related spreadsheet and other tools that have been ported to WebIG and you can view them in game, in your desktop browser or on your phone prowser.  I have a tilted wireless charging stand that I let my phone sit in and it displays these apps beautifully. 

Another option I would like to see, especially with all the THG side panels is internal MoBo sockets to a small 5" or 7" LCD that could be mounted behind the glass or even on front / side panels to display system info / TV channels or whatever.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 24, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> It really makes no sense to me why Logitech is not releasing an update to the G series keyboards. They were popular in their day and they still support the boards through software.


well i still have a G410 ...  the Romer-G switch are still good. (aside one ... i have a spare switch but...)

for screen, while it is on my G15 and was on the G19 i had ... nowaday i don't feel like i need it ... and if i did i would use either my phone or tablet (i did use ARX with the G410... not bad but lacking a bit, although ARX can be used without a Logitech peripheral ) for monitoring or references for games/programs i would use at the time and the G15 and G19 feel too little screen wise now that i do like that.

once you go mech you never look back .... once you go modular mech ... you ask yourself what you did before ...

my GMMK-TKL is 22chf more than a G410 and there is countless good app for monitoring ... funny i love logitech peripheral but it seems they are going down a bit ... i hope it's temporary, the build of the G15/19 was acceptable on their launchyears but the G410 right now feel ... weird (it's still sturdy, just not on par with the 2 last mech keyboard i bought that were +/-same price or cheaper and with a metal upper plate )

seems that screen on keyboard were a fad in the end ... for my G15 i had no other use than monitoring (other things that are shown on HUD/interface in a game are useless ... i rarely look my keyboard in game ... ) and sometime teamspeak user list
now i use this








						Remote System Monitor - Apps on Google Play
					

Get advanced system and hardware information from your PC over the network.




					play.google.com
				






i keep my G15 and G410 as relic of a time where logitech was everything for me (well more the G15 than the G410 ... the G410 has a broken switch ... soldering is nice but hot swap is better)

could have taken that one


but nope ... useless space taken above, no metal plate (well there is one inside), sunk key (became quite a fan of floating keys) and not modular (while it's an issue, funnily enough not many reviewer liked the Romer-G switch it sports) and 50chf pricier


the G15 was a masterpiece, the G15 V2 doesn't deserve the right to be called V2 ... it was a slashed down G15 with actually less than what the G15 was ... proof logitech corrected that with the G19 later which was closer to the G15 than the G15 V2 ever was




as i mentioned ... a mech G19 would replace my G15 for my secondary rig (whatever i am assembling ) but not my main computer keyboard


----------



## aQi (Jul 24, 2019)

JRMBelgium said:


> After 13 years, I still don't feel the need of replacing this keyboard.
> Not only does everything still work ( display, background lights, usb hub, function keys, etc... ) but after 13 years this keyboard is still supported by Logitech.
> Modern software like GPU-Z, CPU-Z, MSI Afterburner still support this display.
> 
> ...



Install ARX Control by Logitech on your android or iOS phone and explore further expansions   

Btw it will never die..
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/logitech-g15-v1-modded.254111/


----------



## Nashain (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi, soon I have to replace my G15 v1. As for others, the backlight of the keys is fading or already out, LCD sometimes works sometimes not.

Could you please suggest me a worthy replacement of my precious 13 years old G15? I can give up the LCD panel, the USB ports. Seems there is no such combo these days.

I need a "not too loud" one + I am left handed (=mouse in left hand) so I usually use the arrow keys and the numpad for gaming. (I know I should learn WASD. In my next life I will.)

I tried a Corsair K55. Maybe I have a small right hand but the keys seem higher than the ones on the G15. Seems harder to start pushing some keys (e.g. Enter, Backspace), I can not reach the HOME key comfortably from the UP arrow key when playing. It is harder to press CTRL+INSERT when editing documents (alternative to CTRL+C for left handed ones).  Maybe the "floating style" adds more height to the keys.

As every Corsair seems to have the same key button size regardless of switches and membrane, I think Corsair is out of the question for me.
Can be the refreshed Logitech 910 *Spectrum* an alternative to the G15? I know it is not the same price tag as the K55.

Thanks
Sorry for my English, it is not my native language.


----------



## Beckler (Jan 25, 2020)

Anyone seen any G15 parts anywhere?  I don't see anything on ebay really.  Nor the keyboard itself for parts.  Looking for the rubber membrane - it has failed under the A key.  If not I think I will cut another key section out and try to transplant.


----------



## aQi (Jan 25, 2020)

Beckler said:


> Anyone seen any G15 parts anywhere?  I don't see anything on ebay really.  Nor the keyboard itself for parts.  Looking for the rubber membrane - it has failed under the A key.  If not I think I will cut another key section out and try to transplant.



try placing something rubbish there and see if it works.


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2020)

JRMBelgium said:


> After 13 years, I still don't feel the need of replacing this keyboard.
> Not only does everything still work ( display, background lights, usb hub, function keys, etc... ) but after 13 years this keyboard is still supported by Logitech.
> Modern software like GPU-Z, CPU-Z, MSI Afterburner still support this display.
> 
> ...


OMG I remember mine, It finally broke on me like 7 years ago. 
I really miss it.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 26, 2020)

I am still rocking my G510, in this age of RGB it is still relevant. The construction is great (The wrist rest retention bracket is broken on one side). Using my Xpower blower has definitely extended the life of this keyboard.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 26, 2020)

Cant help about replacing parts but just want to help users still having it to get the most usage out of it.
Got the G15 v1 back on 2006 and replace it 2 years later with G15 v2. Still have it on my current system and work with it the last 11~12 years straight. G15 v1 is on my sister's system still working great.


This is one of the best multi-purpose applet you can have on it, working with Logitech Gaming Software v9.02.65





						LCDSirReal | linkdata.se
					






					www.linkdata.se
				



The plugin works also with G19.

*Modules:*

*CLK* World clock with daylight savings time support and many time zones. Click to switch time zone.
*STW* Stopwatch. Click to start/lap. Long-click to stop/reset. (Can also work without laptimes, see lcdsirreal.txt for details.) If you’re a WoW gamer, good for timing respawns.
*SPK* Speaker switcher. Click to switch between two audio settings, for example 5.1 and headphones.
*NET* Net history. Shows the last few seconds network load (in or out) or the total amount of data passed. Click to change display mode.
*AMP* WinAMP integration. Shows average bitrate and time remaining. Click to re-display current song title. Long-click to toggle constant title display on/off.
*TS2* TeamSpeak2 integration. Shows number of players on server (small font) and in the current channel (large font). Shows mic status (mute, idle, speaking). Shows who is talking, players entering and leaving the server and more. Click to mute/unmute mic. Long-click to show who’s in the current channel.
*TS3* TeamSpeak3 integration. Shows number of players on server (small font) and in the current channel (large font). Shows mic status (mute, idle, speaking). Shows who is talking. Click to mute/unmute mic. Long-click to show who’s in the current channel.
*FPS* FRAPS integration. Shows the current FPS, if it is nonzero. Note that FRAPS must be minimized or it won’t provide FPS counts. You also need to have a game running, or there won’t be a FPS count to show.
*FAN* SpeedFan integration. Show selected value. Click to change value to display. Long-click to enable/disable auto-cycle of display.
*TUN* iTunes integration. Shows average bitrate and time remaining. Click to re-display current song title. Long-click to toggle constant title display on/off.
*CPU* Shows individual core load, average load as percentage, CPU load histogram or free memory status. Click to switch display mode, long-click to show LCDSirReal uptime, average CPU used and current memory usage.
*RIP* Detects unresponsive programs. When detected, shows start of window title. Click to show entire window title. Long-click to terminate the program.
*COR* CoreTemp integration: Shows the highest core temperature and the average core temperature.
*GPU* GPU-Z integration: Shows sensor values from GPU-Z. Needs the ‘Continue refreshing this screen…’ option to be checked on the Sensors tab of GPU-Z.

Logitech Gaming Software works with MSI Afterburner too and display in G15's LCD every value you choose.


----------



## cornemuse (Jan 27, 2020)

HAHA! I still use my 'BTC' keyboard which came with the first pc I ever bought (in the early 1990's!) Has this big round plug with adaptor to the small purple (keyboard) ps2? plug to usb. I just like/love the key(s) layout.
Made in Korea, not chinee!


----------

